# Ist Star Trek-Technik Realisierbar?



## clown44 (3. Februar 2013)

Was meint Ihr, läst sich die Star Trek- Technik realisieren oder ist das doch nur Utopie?
Wenn ja, in welchen Umfang?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Februar 2013)

Vieles das damals als Utopie galt, was man in StarTrek zu sehen bekam, ist heute bereist Realität bzw theoretisch machbar.
Zb selbst der Warp Antrieb ist auch schon in Erforschung : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...r-10-fache-lichtgeschwindigkeit-moeglich.html
Beamen ist auch schon möglich, aber nur in winzigen Dimensionen mit Lichtteilchen.
Oder Künstliche Schwerkraft, möglich durch ein drehendes Raumschiff.
Schutzschilde ist möglich, aber nicht mit solchen Optischen Effekten, sondern mit Magneten die die gefählichen Strahlungen abschirmt (wie die Erde es macht).
Trickorder ist quasi ein Smartphone.
Die Liste ist groß was schon alles möglich wäre, oder bald sein wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2013)

clown44 schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr, läst sich die Star Trek- Technik realisieren oder ist das doch nur Utopie?
> Wenn ja, in welchen Umfang?


 
Hatten wir schon diverse Threads zu und die Antwort lautet in aller Regel "nö."
Manchmal ist etwas denkbar, dass einen Teil der Funktionalität bietet und plakativ so genannt wird - aber das wars auch schon.

Der "realisierbare" Warpantrieb erfordert z.B. das Equivalent mehrerer Planten einer Materie mit negativer Masse (bislang gefunden: nichts. anzeichen, dass so etwas existiert: keine.), die in einem Ring um das Raumschiff angeordnet sein muss - und dann auch unmittelbar ihre Wirkung entfaltet. Man vergleiche das mit einem kompakten Antrieb im inneren eines Raumschiffes, der aus real existierenden Substanzen besteht und nach belieben ein- und aus geschaltet werden kann.

Smartphones als TriCorder zu bezeichnen, ist ähnlich weit hergeholt. Abgesehen, davon dass TriCorder größer sind und kein Touchdisplay haben, fehlt den Smartphones (und allem anderen, was wir haben oder bauen könnten) vor allen dingen eins: Die Fähigkeit, Körper bzw. 100 m Gestein zu durchleuchten, Spektralanlysen vorgefundener Substanzen vorzunehmen, "Lebenszeichen" zu identifizieren, Schäden im Körperinneren berührungslos zu beheben, etc. Mit einem TriCorder hat das Smartphone genausowenig etwas zu tun, wie Fliehkraft mit künstlicher Schwerkraft.

Für andere wichtige Dinge des Star Trek Universums (z.B. überlichtschnelle Kommunikation, implantierbare Übersetzer für bis dato unbekannte Sprachen, Phaser, Traktorstrahlen, diverse Kraftfelder einschließlich Schilden,...) gibt es afaik nicht einmal Theorien, wie so etwas innerhalb unserer Naturgesetze funktionieren könnte. Und das die Eigenschaften etwaiger extraterrestrischer Lebensformen sich vermutlich eher an den Anforderungen fremder Planeten als an denen einer günstig zu produzierenden Serie orientieren würden, ist wohl jedem klar.

Was aber geht: Kommunikatoren (de facto müssen Handys nur noch ein bißchen schrumpfen und die Sprachsteuerung verbessert werden), PADDs (die Wii U hat de facto eins dabei) und Oberbefehlshaber, die für jeden kleinen Scheiß auf einen ausgearbeiteten Plan eines Untergebenen angewiesen sind.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht in 1000 Jahren, wenn das Wissenschaftsparadigma ein ganz anderes ist als heute. Aber was würde es bringen? Es gibt auch mit Star Trek-Technologie keine Ausserirdischen bzw anderen Zivilisationen, die wir dann so ganz einfach erreichen können wie in Star Trek. Die Weiten unserer Galaxie, geschweige die des Universums, sind so unglaublich gross, dass uns selbst ein Warp-Antrieb nur im Schneckentempo voranbringen würde. Ich habe mich damit nicht grossartig beschäftigt, aber der nächste Exoplanet (Planet auf dem Leben, wie wir es kennen, möglich sein KÖNNTE) ist irgendwie 10 Lichtjahre von unserer Erde entfernt. Selbst mit Warp-Antrieb würden wir deshalb mehrere Jahre dorthin brauchen. Und Warp-Antrieb müsste schon sein, um die Zeitdilatation zu umgehen. Ach, das ist alles ziemlich verflixt.


----------



## Ifosil (4. Februar 2013)

Beamen, Warp-Antrieb? Vergesst es. Zaubern können wir heute auch noch nicht, das hier wird für uns Menschen genau so ein Traum bleiben. Wir werden schon bissi in unserem Sonnensystem rumkurven können, aber dann ist Schluss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2013)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich damit nicht grossartig beschäftigt, aber der nächste Exoplanet (Planet auf dem Leben, wie wir es kennen, möglich sein KÖNNTE) ist irgendwie 10 Lichtjahre von unserer Erde entfernt. Selbst mit Warp-Antrieb würden wir deshalb mehrere Jahre dorthin brauchen.



Ein bißchen mehr Beschäftigung könnte helfen. Star Trek Warp 9 entspricht auf der TNG+-Skala gut 1500 mal c, deine 10 Lichtjahre würde ein Schiff der Constitution-Klasse (Kirks Enterprise) in wenigen Tagen zurücklegen (hab nichts finden können, wie schnell die nach aktueller Skala ist - auf der alten wurde sie mit Warp9 angegeben, hat aber in einigen Folgen Warp15+ erreicht. Nach Umstellung der Skalen ist Warp10 aber unendliche Geschwindigkeit, bei Warp9 gibt es bereits Unterschiede. Vermutlich wäre sie in der Lage, in <3 Tagen am Ziel zu sein). Wenn man n bissl was neueres nimmt, gehts auch noch deutlich schneller - der Intrepid-Klasse (Voyager) wurde von den Autoren Warp 9.99+ ins Datenblatt geschrieben, damit ist man in unter 12 Stunden da.

Hat aber alles nichts mit Wissenschaft zu tun.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Februar 2013)

Lol, so schnell? Ich dachte da so an 2 oder 3-Fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Na ja, bei 1500 mal c sprengt der "Warp-Spinnkram" auf jeden Fall die Skala.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2013)

Jup, so schnell. Die Autoren von Star Trek behandeln zwar technische Prinzipien nach dem Schema "Wie funktioniert es? Danke, gut" - aber sie haben sich Gedanken darüber gemacht, was die Technik leisten müsste, um die für den Plot geforderten Dinge zu ermöglichen. Deswegen sind Warp-Antriebe schnell genug für interstellare Reisen, aber nicht schnell genug um mal eben durch die Galaxie zu jetten; deswegen können Replikatoren so ziemlich alles herstellen, was mal eben ohne viel aufwand auf dem Set erscheinen soll, aber nie die kritische Technik/Materialien, die man zum lösen der großen Probleme braucht; deswegen funktioniert Kommunikation immer und überall, es sei denn, man braucht sie dringend,...


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2013)

Und wieso haben es die Star Trek Leute bis heute nicht geschafft zu beamen wenn die Schilde aktiv sind? 
Und wieso konnten die bei Voyager Neelix keine neuen Lugen wachsen lassen -- nachdem jemand seine geklaut hatte -- obwohl Dr. McCoy das schon bei einer Niere in Star Trek 4 konnte? 

Ich habe das dunkle Gefühl dass der Thread sehr viele Phantasien anziehen wird. Daher sollte er so enden wie andere Star Trek Threads zuvor und danach ebenso.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2013)

Hmm - da gibts zwei Varianten: Zu oder in Filmforum.
Wünsche?


----------



## clown44 (4. Februar 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - da gibts zwei Varianten: Zu oder in Filmforum.
> Wünsche?



Im Flmforum weitermachen (veschieben)!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2013)

Done.


----------



## poiu (5. Februar 2013)

Es gab vor jahren schon mal eine Sendung und sogar eine Ausgabe "bild der Wissenschaften" zu dem Thema

mir fällt neben dem schon genannten Smartphone noch das Bild auf anhieb ein  

http://img01.lachschon.de/images/133949_Kirkwarerst0r_1.jpg


----------



## clown44 (7. Februar 2013)

Das früher oder später Handys/Smartphones und Tablet-PC's daraus entstanden sind, ist schon echt der hammer.

Ich meine, daß das auf dauer abzusehen war.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (7. Februar 2013)

EINSPRUCH

Die Idee der Tablets kam nicht von Star Trek, sondern von einem Meisterwerk der Science-Fiction  

iPad concept in movie 2001 (HD Close-Up Shot) - YouTube


----------



## clown44 (7. Februar 2013)

Rabbi-Mandelbaum schrieb:


> EINSPRUCH
> 
> Die Idee der Tablets kam nicht von Star Trek, sondern von einem Meisterwerk der Science-Fiction
> 
> iPad concept in movie 2001 (HD Close-Up Shot) - YouTube




Dann Schau dir das mal an:
http://www.slipperybrick.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/stpd.jpg


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (7. Februar 2013)

2001 gedreht 1965-67

Star Trek TNG gedreht 1980 

Klar soweit


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2013)

/sign.
Poiu hat weiter oben aber schon eine Bilderserie mit Bezug zu 66er TOS verlinkt.

(Was daran eindrucksvoll sein soll, ist für mich aber nicht nachvollziehbar. Die Verwendung von Tafeln, auf die man schreiben konnte, war schon zu TOS-Zeiten ein verdammt alter Hut und dass in der Zukunft alles irgendwie elektronisch wird eine gängige Vision)


----------



## OctoCore (11. Februar 2013)

Jupp - zu TOS- und Raumpatrouille-Zeiten hatte ja praktisch jeder Grundschüler sowas. Nur eben auf Kohlenstoffbasis (Schiefer) und nicht wie heute mit Silizium.


----------

